# New job is questionable



## snooked321 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well... started a new job on friday and rode with the service manager. First job he had was a compressor replacement on a 10 ton RTU, 2 circuits. Getting tools out of the van I notice he is leaving the vac pump:blink: I say I'll grab the vac pump and he says I have a new recovery unit and it will pull it down enough From this point on i now know what i am up against. While on the roof i notice he also didnt grab a filter dryer!! I ask him about that and i geuss he felt that he better atleast replace that since i am in his presense and said something. Well... this is his job and he is responsible, and i am not about to rock the boat too soon seeing that he is well liked ( atleast on the surface it seems that way). From riding with him and watching him work all i can think is.....I am sure his response would be " not enough time to do all that stuff"


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Atleast you found out early.

You'll probably hear things like.

You don't need to do all that stuff.
I ain't charging him enough to do all that stuff.
I been doing this for 30 years, and never had a problem not doing all that stuff.
I need you to do more calls in a day, that stuff is taking too long.
etc, etc, etc.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I wonder just how deep a vacuum that guy thinks his recovery unit is supposedly rated to pull.
The only thing I can find on my Promax R5410A is that it says it will reach the minimum EPA requirements, which as far as I can tell, looks like 0-PSIG to 15 in. HG for most equipment. That’s still a long way from say, 500 microns though.


I think a lot of guys have worked for companies were we kept the sun visor down while driving in the van, so as not to let people see that you work there. Anyway, good luck with the new job.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

15"hg gauge would be more 300,000 microns.
Even at 20"hg gauge, he would be at more then 200,000 microns.

So ya. He ain't pulling crap for a vacuum.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

You just know that the guy with the magical recovery pump will be the one bad mouthing the other tech for not being “good enough” after he has moved on to some other place where they hopefully appreciate his skills more.
It’s the classic “pearls before swine scenario”. Makes me wonder if maybe they are a commission based outfit.


----------



## heating_seattle (Aug 20, 2010)

Do me a favor and punch him in the face, not only for me but for all the people hes screwed over with his hackery


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Hows the new job going now snook?


----------

